# MHF Subscription Price Drop for November



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

As part of a special scheme on Outdoorbits for discounts during November I have reduced the price of MHF Subscriptions down to £10

With all our unique facilities this makes incredible value for money, grab a subscription / renewal whilst you can at this reduced rate 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/subs.html


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Will this run on from our normal renewal date Nuke?

Dick


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

yup all renewals on here run from your existing expiry date 

this is designed to allow members to renew if they know they are going to be away when their subs would normally expire


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I have just renewed for two years £20.00 as we will be away next August 2013 for a year touring so will not be able to renew in Nov 2013..

If you look at my renewal date it has gone to 2013 when it should be 2014..

Thanks ray.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Nuke, just renewed in October, as an OAP could have done with the discount. lol :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I feel the same Bob

I may not be alive to renew too far in advance :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> If you look at my renewal date it has gone to 2013 when it should be 2014..


sorted, the automation doesn't account for multiple subs at the same time


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Nuke, are you doing refunds for people with expiry dates in November who renewed in October at the then current price of £12.50 - or is it their loss for renewing early?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Ok I'll buy one and then maybe another :lol:
After all I wouldn't have found Carol's van and bought it without mhf
Sorry I didn't get to say hello at the NEC but you were very busy so I went and bought Adams wifi hub next door 8)


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Yo Nuke, not registering in my shopping cart for some reason, have we a problem?

Stewart


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Mine is but my password reminder isn't forthcoming and they wonder why so many of us older generation use the same password for nearly everything :lol: it's in the back of my head somewhere but I just can't find it 


Edit. Sorted


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Why do I always have trouble trying to renew my subscription? PayPal payment should be so easy.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Worked this time Nuke, subscription renewed.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks Nuke - renewed my subscription until 2014.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't worry if you can't remember your password just PM me and you can have mine.



Now, what the hell was it?


Alan.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I got two too


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well thats one way of getting cash into the coffers.

Dave p not renewing at present.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Why do i feel as thought i have just been robed !!! :twisted: 

Subs renewed late late week !! 8O


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Was it like the the Kings new robes 

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would have thought you would have made this a sticky this year. I missed it last year.

cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just renewed, was going to pay by Paypal but did not seem to have this option. Maybe I did something wrong!
Anyway, done and dusted


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Must remember not to renew early next time  
£2.50 wasted - will have to cut back on Mrs Tubbys Christmas present now!

PS to try and shed my tight Yorkshireman reputation - if a refund is on offer please donate it to an MHF charity  (oooo that hurt)
Steve.


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

What a funny race we are, we will pay £30000+ for a motorhome, £300 for a sat nav £10000 for a Smart car and trailer but complain when we miss out on a £2.50 offer!
Arrhh! I renewed last week too!

Harry


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Renewed ok . . 8)


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

nukeadmin said:


> > If you look at my renewal date it has gone to 2013 when it should be 2014..
> 
> 
> sorted, the automation doesn't account for multiple subs at the same time


Can you fix mine as well, Ta.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

stevethebeekeeper said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> > > If you look at my renewal date it has gone to 2013 when it should be 2014..
> ...


And mine please. Thanks


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I see you've also been taking advantage of your own offer Nuke.

:lol: 

Pete


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Just renewed by PayPal. Strangely, therewas no response to my click on the PayPal icon & I thought it wasn't working. Nevertheles I continued anyway & the PayPal screen came up. Maybe this is why others have had problems.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Anyone paid beyond 2015?


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> Anyone paid beyond 2015?


ohh hell! is that the revised date of Armageddon? can you claim a refund? :lol: :lol:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Original sub ran out in 2013, renewed for 2 years, renewal date should be 2015? showing 2014. Looks like Nuke needs to wave his magic wand?

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Magic wand has been waved, sub's now out to 08/2015.

Thanks, Nuke!

Peter


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks. Just renewed using PayPal - instant update on the site


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Renewed the other day, but decided to do it again up to 2015.
Again, it would not take Paypal for me, strange!
Anyway, done and dusted again and my membership has moved forward to 2015


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

bigtwin said:


> stevethebeekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > nukeadmin said:
> ...


All fixed. Many thanks Nuke!


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*qurery*

can i get the discount if i renew over the phone as normal?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> can i get the discount if i renew over the phone as normal?


Yep


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Just renewed mine.
So you will have to put up with me,even though i don`t say a lot

  

Les


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Just renewed mine for two years but subs showing 2013.

Dave.


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

earlier this year i bought the TomTom camper and part of the deal was a years free membership, i notice that my renewal is still the same date,as before i bought it, so Nuke will you look into it for me.
Cheers nigel


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> therewas no response to my click on the PayPal icon & I thought it wasn't working. Nevertheles I continued anyway & the PayPal screen came up


On what page and what exact icon are you talking about please ?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I am not pleased' can't afford to go to far ahead

I could be dead :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think it should be backdated

Aldra


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi and renewed for 2 years but renewal states till April 2014. Can you tweek please Nuke.
Tony


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Nuke, first class tweeking.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Expiring membership*

I renewed through this offer - my bank account debited 10 Nov but my profile still showing expiring next month and your reminders to renew still coming through. Please update, Nuke. Thanks.

Viv


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

nukeadmin said:


> > therewas no response to my click on the PayPal icon & I thought it wasn't working. Nevertheles I continued anyway & the PayPal screen came up
> 
> 
> On what page and what exact icon are you talking about please ?


Sorry for the delay in responding but I've only just seen this post. 
I can't remember exactly, but it was early in the process, I think where you choose payment method. IIRC it was the first screen on which PayPal appeared. I clicked on PayPal but there was no response, as if this option wasn't working. As I said, I continued anyway & found it was working after all.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I renewed today for 2 years after encountering a problem with trying to use the web option as it would not allow me to change an out of date postcode, I picked up the phone, spoke to Ben and solved the problem and renewed within 5 minutes 

excellent service and easy to do - a genuinely good offer that is well worth using IMO,

the downside is that you are stuck with me on here for the next two years :lol: :lol: :roll: 

Dave


----------

